# walnut table slabs



## Mike1950 (Apr 3, 2018)

anybody want to buy a little ol slab.... LW1-12 is note worthy 395 bd ft 8' wide and 16' long 12-1300 lbs dry.... get a bigger sander bubba!!!!

































© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap

(google map)

more ads by this user

This tree was in the process of dying, so we salvaged it. It was planted in 1860 by a family that came over the Oregon Trail. I have a specialty sawmill in Carlton, Oregon. I built a sawmill that can cut 9 1/2' wide, just to process this log. The tree was cut down 1 1/2 years ago and slabbed last summer. To view multiple pictures of each slab, visit CarltonLakeSawmill.com, click on the "Inventory List" box, click "Black Walnut", BW Green Slabs, LW1. There is also a price list and a specs doc called LW1 Slab Notes. The first picture of a slab shows an upper limb (22' long!) that is wet to show color. 

Here are the LW1 Slab Notes:
LW1 Slab Notes

These slabs are green, cut during the summer of 2017. They are a rare size and there is a limited number of them. They can be purchased now at the posted prices. 

Complete history of tree since planted by Oregon Trail family. 

All of the slabs are 3 ⅝" thick. Cut during summer 2017. 

SLAB # BOARD DIMENSIONS NOTES PRICE
FEET base,mid,top x L 
LW1-1 $
LW1-2
LW1-3 195 bf 59,34,66"x14' $3,900
LW1-4 sold
LW1-5 271 bf 66,54,80"x 15' Small hole, sound sides $9,485
LW1-6 292 bf 72,59,81"x15' $10,220
LW1-7 293 bf 69,57,80"x 15' Natural crack, sealed to slow $10,255
LW1-8 311 bf 88,69,86"x14' Two nails $10,885
LW1-9 356 bf 96,70,96"x15' Two Nails $12,460
LW1-10 332 bf 96,69,96"x 14' Core crack, weak center $11,620
LW1-11 314 bf 89,70,80"x 14' Core crack, weak center, $10,990 
very thin bark seam 
LW1-12 395 bf 98,73,100"x16' Nail $13,825
LW1-13 sold
LW1-14 sold
LW1-15 sold
LW1-16 sold
LW1-17 367 bf 84,65,80"x 17' $12,845
LW1-18 322 bf 77,45,80"x 17' Bark showing from underside $11,270
LW1-19 199 bf 80,80,36"x10' Multiple crotches $5,970
LW1-20 148 bf 80,80,31"x8' Multiple crotches $4,440
LW1-21 105 bf 80,42,20"x7.5' Multiple crotches $2,625
LW1-22 78 bf 44,52"x5.5' Multiple crotches $1,560


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2018)

1860!!! Wow....that's old....and a frikkin huge tree!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Apr 3, 2018)

Just think of all the cutting board strips I could get out that!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Apr 4, 2018)

Mike,
Thanks for sharing.
It is always interesting to me to get a little history on the awesome trees out there.
That is a huge tree and really old.
I would like to see a video of them stabbing that one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 4, 2018)

That is one BFT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 4, 2018)

I thought the same as to size. Oregon has some huge old planted trees. Good climate- fertile soil and since they are not wild they have survived the ax. American Elm- American Chestnut - isolation has preserved them from problems in their native range. and some of the native trees are sizable- Interesting read https://www.championtreeregistry.com/oregon-registry/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

